# Finding a flat to rent in Lisbon



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm moving to Lisbon soon and will want to rent a flat for at least a year. Does anyone know the best sites to do this on? 

Anyone know what I might pay for a 1 bedroom near the city center?


----------

